

Fossil: A standalone and distributed Version Control, Wiki and Bug-Tracking system - mace
http://www.fossil-scm.org
From the author of SQLite.
======
mace
From the same folks who created SQLite and not coincidentally all data is
stored in a single SQLite database.

------
skwiddor
The Plan 9 from Bell Labs file system is called Fossil, due to it's snapshot
capabilities.

Unfortunate name clash.

